# How to reset Tire Rotation reminder on NAVI screen?



## Lou Acevedo (Oct 17, 2007)

Please help me with the steps to reset my tire rotation reminder on my 04 Maxima SL with NAVIGATION screen. I recently had a Goodyear tire dealer replace my OEM tires under the recall and they forgot to reset it for me.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

I assume this is the orange display style screen...

If so, turn key-on, engine-off. Press the MAINT button until Tire Rotate comes up, then hold maint until it resets. Done.


----------

